

Parachute flying upside down? Is it possible? YES - rosenblutz
http://vimeo.com/99772582

======
rosenblutz
The Three Stack Drag Formation starts when three members of the Canadian Armed
Forces Parachute Team the Skyhawks get out of the aircraft at 6 000 ft and
form a three stack. The pilot brings the formation close to the crowd and
target. At about 2 000 ft, he calls for the transition. The bottom member
gives his leg to the middle man who keeps them together throughout the stunt.
The bottom member does a 180 degree turn and then flies upside down. When the
pilot is happy of their position relative to the target, he drops them and
they become a down plane. They keep this down plane until about 300 ft and
break down landing in front of the crowd!

